
US government makes it legal to reverse engineer code - zanewill9
https://www.preemptive.com/blog/91-dotfuscator-ce/obama-signs-trade-secret-legislation-codifying-an-open-season-on-app-reverse-engineering/851
======
TYPE_FASTER
Not surprising a company producing obfuscation tools would use this for
advertising. My question is, does this reduce the risk of getting sued for
creating IP after looking at previously existing IP via reverse engineering or
other methods?

------
trav4225
I wonder about the interplay of this with the DMCA. I suspect that the
statement that it's "legal to reverse-engineer code" may still have
significant caveats...

Then again (thankfully ;-), IANAL.

------
zzalpha
And yet thanks to Oracle v Google it may become impossible to use information
gained from reverse engineering to create a compatible replacement without
violating copyright.

One step forward, two steps back...

~~~
tzs
Oracle v Google won't change much, because the Court of Appeals for the
Federal Circuit does not set copyright precedent. Details in earlier comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11377318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11377318)

